
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
gexcolo
Location: U.S. citizen living in Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: If not in U.S.

Technologies: Linux (openvpn, postfix/dovecot/spamassassin, mysql, nginx),
devops/automation (ansible, capistrano), security (burp, snort, nmap), Python,
PHP, Bash

(many many more not listed here)

Résumé/CV: [https://vc.gg/](https://vc.gg/) (autoplay video), real resume by
request

Email: vc@cock.li

I'm an experienced linux system administrator currently employed for a U.S.
company. In my spare time I run a public E-mail provider with 132,000 users,
and a VPS provider with >$1K MRR. I'm interested in positions in the security
or sysadmin space, with bonus points for companies providing services that
respect users' privacy, or provide a tangibly beneficial product or service as
part of their business model. I'm also open to development work but only as an
aside. Sysadmin first, programmer second. A sense of humor is required as my
side projects aren't exactly politically correct, though I keep work and my
personal ventures completely separate.

Due to my work providing privacy-oriented services, I recently had $2,000
worth of electronics seized at the U.S. border because I refused to decrypt my
electronic devices. Because of this, relocating to the U.S. is not an option.

~~~
julian88888888
Really interesting about the border. Do you have a write-up anywhere? I'd love
to hear more about it.

~~~
gexcolo
Yes, I do: [https://vc.gg/blog/so-its-been-a-
while.html](https://vc.gg/blog/so-its-been-a-while.html)

------
JCzynski

      Location: Berkeley, CA (San Francisco Bay Area)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Python, Javascript, Wordpress, Machine Learning
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fm61tmiooo0mfks/JacobKopczynskiResume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: ja.kopczynski [at] gmail.com
    

Early-career developer currently doing small-scale contracting, looking to
expand my horizons toward working in data science. Already well-equipped for
'Data Engineer' and general ML research assistant roles, willing to take
internships for purer data science experience.

------
dimonomid
Location: Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Python, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level parts of the stack (MCU real-time kernels, C,
Assembler), and experienced in higher-level techniques as well, such as Go,
JavaScript, PostgreSQL. Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-
time kernel for 16- and 32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

~~~
Abdizriel
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, SASS/LESS/CSS, Python, JavaScript(ECMA6/7), NodeJS,
AngularJS, ExpressJS, Restify, Swagger, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Mocha, Chai, Sinon, Karma, AVA, Jest, Git, Mercurial, Docker, Vagrant, AWS,
Heroku, JIRA, Trello, Jenkins

Résumé/CV:
[https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix](https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

=======================

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek](http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek)

Github: [https://github.com/Abdizriel](https://github.com/Abdizriel)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/)

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (in any case standard office work is not
considered)

Technologies: web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and
related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software
development with use of C++/Java and related stuff.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf) , [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
parth-patel
Location : California US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technology: Java, J2EE, Spring MVC, MySql, MongoDB, JavaScript, Git, Linux,
Unix, Hadoop, Data Structure and Algorithms

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6pngsyTGo2RWHprWGhmbV92NTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6pngsyTGo2RWHprWGhmbV92NTQ/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/itsparth20](https://www.github.com/itsparth20)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-n-
patel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-n-patel)

Email: ppatel.it20@gmail.com

------
keilinw

      Location: San Francisco, CA / New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Objective C, Security, Intelligence, too many to list
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3enXpqszxtaX0RMa0VBQUtJSnM
      Email: matt.k.wong@gmail.com

------
alexant
Location : Minsk, Belarus

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Western Europe

Technologies : Java, Spring, RxJava, Javascript, AngularJS, Android,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Git, Apache, NGINX, Jenkins, SonarQube,
Jira, Trello, Ansible, Docker

Résumé/CV :
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bxh5RNaCMwQ0XzZtWVZNa0VjOT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bxh5RNaCMwQ0XzZtWVZNa0VjOTg)

Email : alex.antaniuk@gmail.com

------
xmltravelgate
Back End Developer with C#.NET technology Based in the sunny island of
Mallorca. Job Summary XMLTravelgate is seeking a BackEnd Developer to join a
team of developers that are building systems supporting high amount of
incoming traffic. This is an exciting and fast-paced environment for
development and innovation, and is a rewarding place for people with exacting
standards who want their work to have impact.

Responsibilities: Develop large-scale projects with high concurrency level
Collaborate with cross-functional development teams to produce cohesive
solutions Advise on architectural design, particularly in relation to
performance and easy maintenance code Participate in regular team meetings
using Agile techniques Report to Back End Engineer Leader

Requirements:

    
    
        At least 1 year of back development experience with  C#.NET technology
        Experience with Redis or other NoSQL DataBase
        Experience applying design patterns in concurrency scenarios
        Knowledge of .NET Microsoft Development Framework (WebAPI, Http, Asyncs...)
        Knowledge of XML, JSON, Protocol Buffers, SOAP, RESTful services or other data protocols
        Knowledge of Microsoft .NET Core
        Excellent debugging skills
    

For immediate consideration, please apply here.
[https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

TECH STACK WE USE: Golang, Django, Python, Flask, Redis, Postgres, Celery,
Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP, React, WebRTC, Linux, Android, iOS.

OPEN POSITIONS: 1\. Lead Data
Engineer([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-lead-data-
engineer](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-lead-data-engineer)) 2\. Tech
Lead- API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-
api](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-api)) 3\. Core Engineer -
SMS ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-
sms](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-sms)) 4\. Senior Web
Engineer - API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-
ap...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-ap...)) 5\.
Product Manager ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-
manager](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-manager)) 6\. Senior
SDET ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-135340-sr-
sdet](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-135340-sr-sdet))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/) You can apply for the
jobs online and in case of any queries please contact
sneha@plivo.com/shreya@plivo.com

------
JoshuaRLi
Location: Pennsylvania, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, git, Linux, AWS, Java, C, HTML/CSS/JS, SQLite,
MongoDB, JIRA, etc. I can pretty much learn anything you want me to learn!

Resume/CV:
[https://joshuarli.github.io/downloads/JoshuaLiResume.pdf](https://joshuarli.github.io/downloads/JoshuaLiResume.pdf)

Email: echo am9zaHVhLnIubGkuOThAZ21haWwuY29t | base64 --decode

------
fcobos
Back End Engineer | Mallorca, Spain | Onsite | Apply here below Based in the
sunny island of Mallorca, we are XML Integration Specialists - 100% focused on
the development and maintenance of Integrations for the travel industry. Our
philosophy is to do one thing and do it very well. XML Travelgate is a one-
stop-shop connecting your business to more than 600 suppliers via a single
integration. XML Travelgate's goal is to become a Technology Partner based on
three fundamental premises: Cost savings, High service level and an Extensive
product catalog. XML Travelgate was created to play an active part in the
success of its clients by providing them with market leading technology. Our
strong expertise in XML Integrations enables our clients focus more on their
business and less on technology. • At least 1 year of back development
experience with C#.NET technology • Experience with Redis or other NoSQL
DataBase • Experience applying design patterns in concurrency scenarios •
Knowledge of .NET Microsoft Development Framework (WebAPI, Http, Asyncs...) •
Knowledge of XML, JSON, Protocol Buffers, SOAP, RESTful services or other data
protocols • Knowledge of Microsoft .NET Core • Excellent debugging skills
[https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

------
imcodingideas

      Location: Hermosillo, Sonora
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Wordpress, SASS, LESS, and some RoR.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmchambers/
      Email: joseph@michael-chambers.com

------
Conejoo

      Location: Paris
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: AngularJS, Angular Material, Python, Bottle, SASS, Gulp, Java Play Framework, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQ, Git, C++, OpenGL
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0-boThvAvx4bWRXUGhFV0MzNlk
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aldocanepa/
      Email: aldocanepag a-t gmail [dot] com
    

CS degree, 4 years of experience mainly as full stack developer. Looking for
Contract, Part-time or Full-time, especially Remote since i'm not sure if i'll
have to move to Brussels by September

------
mbaker

      Location: Mountain View / San Mateo / San Francisco Bay Peninsula
      Remote: Yes. Willing to travel to meet in person.
      Willing to relocate: Within SF Bay only.
      Technologies: Vanilla JavaScript, Elasticsearch, Logstash, CSS & SVG animations, PHP, progressive enhancement, mobile web. Getting into Node.JS and React.
      Résumé/CV: https://mibake.space/pdf/BakerMichael_JavaScript-Engineer_UX-Design_resume.pdf
      Email: cleverbaker at gmail .com
    

Front-end engineer

Strong focus on Vanilla JavaScript, Progressive Enhancement, CSS transitions,
and SVG animations.

Experience building visualizations, charts, graphs, and dashboards for data-
rich web applications. Data visualization is my strong suit.

I excel at working alongside designers to deliver lovely user experiences.
User experience is a passion of mine. Receiving high-fidelity mockups, turning
those designs into code, and getting the project launched into production has
been a specialty of mine for many years.

Interested in security, payments, collaboration tools, creative agencies,
logistics, and data visualization.

Website: [https://mibake.space/](https://mibake.space/)

Portfolio sample: [https://mibake.space/taste/](https://mibake.space/taste/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker)

------
scorpionrespons
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Java, Perl, Postgresql, MySQL,
HTML, CSS, Git, SVN, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
moss-8928a71b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-moss-8928a71b)

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

I am a freelance python developer, mostly working with Django sites. I'm happy
to build a Django site from scratch or maintain an existing one. I do a fair
bit of Ansible work to configure and deploy sites as well.

------
hive_mind
Are you adventurous? A helpful person who helps strangers?

    
    
      Location: on the beach in CA or FL
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no 
      Technologies: javascript, php, python, database, SPSS, R, machine learning, bitcoin
      Résumé/CV: see below
      Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area.

I get summers off. I want to visit FL or CA for 3 months during summer 2017 to
learn surfing. During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up or some such.
Don't need pay, but sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up.

I consider myself well-versed in human communication, cognitive biases, UI/UX
design, pricing, coaching.

Programming languages I dabble in: javascript, php, python.

I'm an expert at SPSS and can work with R. Have knowledge of machine learning,
bitcoin (I did the Stanford MOOC for both).

I'm well read. My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include:

    
    
      - Hacker News
      - Nassim Taleb
      - Daniel Kahneman
      - Marc Andreessen
      - Paul Graham (Y Combinator)
      - Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert)
      - Derek Sivers
    

\----------------

I'm huge into hacking "learning." I know some Spanish and French, and am
fluent in Hindi. I have a PhD, and hope to do a J.D. one day. Good cook,
regular meditator. Originally from India, I have my green card, and expect to
have citizenship by summer.

------
adrianscott
Location: US Timezone (Panama)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Node.js, Java, JavaScript, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
plus many others (full stack)

Resume / CV: [http://www.iShipCode.com](http://www.iShipCode.com)

Email: adrian@adrianscott.com

Senior Technologist / Social Product / 10x Coder available to help you move
the needle on your key metrics, build your team, and ship code!

\- Technical Pioneer of social networking -- Founder of Ryze, the big
influence on Friendster, which in turn influenced Facebook

\- Founder/Creator of a cloud-based SaaS/PaaS/web-based IDE, Coderbuddy, a 500
Startups portfolio company, recruited team, raised funding, architected
product & technology

\- Ph.D. Math at age 20, Nonlinear Optimization, Rensselaer Polytechnic
Institute

\- Developing software since age 7

\- Napster Founding Investor

\- Thiel Foundation Fellowship Mentor

I have current availability, and have an amazing Senior Software Engineer
coming available on April 1st, plus an additional Software Engineer.

------
hormone_k
Location: Seoul (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack Ruby (Rails), Javascript, Git, AWS, Heroku, Linux,
(too many to list)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.mitchcarroll.com/files/MitchCarrollResume.pdf](http://www.mitchcarroll.com/files/MitchCarrollResume.pdf)

Email: mitch@mitchcarroll.com

------
genagain
Location: Massachusetts, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, PostgreSQL, Spark,
Elasticsearch, Redis, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://genohta.com/assets/documents/Gen-Ohta-
Resume.pdf](http://genohta.com/assets/documents/Gen-Ohta-Resume.pdf)

Email: ohta.g@husky.neu.edu

------
switchbak

      Location: Squamish, BC, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Scala, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/
      Email: david.leblanc [at] windhorsesoftware.com
    

Over 13 years experience developing and architecting large-scale software
applications. Well versed in Java (including Java 8), Scala, and Python, both
in startup and enterprise contexts.

I have a strong background in cloud computing and container based development,
and agile development.

I'm currently engaged with a client, but I will have some availability in the
near future. Interested in compelling remote projects both in the USA as well
as Canada.

------
moniarchy
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, NodeJS, ReactJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB,
PostgresQL, Chai, Jasmine, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2mq9RPy](http://bit.ly/2mq9RPy)

Email: monicaestellaw@gmail.com

------
SarahOk

      Location: Minnesota
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes; I'm primarily interested in large north-ish cities(Seattle, New York, Minneaplois, Washington DC, ect)
      Technologies: C#, Java, C++, SQL, Ruby
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-oksol/
      Email: oksolsa (at) mnstate.edu
    

I'm graduating in may with a computer science degree so I'm generally looking
for new grad/ junior software engineering positions. I do have some previous
software development experience from a previous internship.

------
ponderingHplus
Location: Canadian studying in Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, MongoDB, d3.js, sklearn, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLe...](http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLean-Anonymized.pdf)

mail: maclean.cole@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-
maclean/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-maclean/)

Portfolio: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

I will be graduating with a Master of Artificial Intelligence in July and am
looking for my first professional opportunity to kick-start my new career as a
data scientist or machine learning engineer.

------
josephcs
Location: India

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes, _prefer to_

Technologies: Python (majorly), JavaScript, ES6, Ruby, Go (novice),
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, AWS. [full-stack, majorly backend]

Résumé/CV: [https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf](https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/josephchristopher](http://in.linkedin.com/in/josephchristopher)

Email: mail /at/ josephcs /dot/ com

I've been an ownership-taking product engineer who's worked with team sizes
small and medium, agile-focused. Been a core engineering contributor to a
multi-tenant SaaS customer support product, alongside working closely with
product & customer success teams offering dev help.

Looking for mid-size teams, preferably in the consumer space.

------
almost_hn
Location: from Montreal, Canada, currently in Tokyo Remote: remote only
(arrange my schedule to overlap with my team every day)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python + web (Django, Flask, AWS, Redis, mySQL, PostgreSQL),
scraping + natural language processing (lxml, Beautiful Soup, pattern),
machine learning (NLTK, scikit-learn), some js (node, jQuery)

resume/cv:
[http://almosteverywhere.github.io/](http://almosteverywhere.github.io/),
[https://github.com/almosteverywhere](https://github.com/almosteverywhere)

email almosthn@gmail.com

Looking for remote consulting or contracting opportunities. Experienced on
distributed, remote teams and with startups. Latest client projects include:
implementing machine learning research paper to automatically extract
publication dates of news articles, adding automated spam bot detection to
Django site with 600k users, rewriting shipping system for 25 million$/year
online retailer and writing social feed back-end for graph sharing site.

Drop me a note to discuss what you’re working on!

------
vivekjoshi
Location: Princeton, NJ

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes, wherever the right opportunity is; including Bay
area / LA, Seattle, Canada, England, Australia/NZ.

Technologies: Java, some C/C++, very little of JS/Python. Cloudera Certified
Hadoop Developer (but no production experience), also know a bit of Spark,
aware of Flink. 16 years work experience. Worked in Development, Architecture
and Management positions. Fully hands-on with coding. Have also worked as a
Product Owner. Have some idea of functional programming; did a course on Scala
and some tiny programs in Erlang.

Résumé/CV: angel.co/vivekjoshi , linkedin.com/in/vivekj2017

Email: vivek-joshi at hotmail dot com

My current contract in ending 3/8/17 and I will be available immediately. I've
been consulting since past 3 years. But now have a preference for FTE, though
still open to contracts.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance jobs, preferably, big and long-term ones, as well as
permanent remote jobs.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
sjenks

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: For the right opportunity
      Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel
      Technologies: Java, C#, Git, Linux, Android, AWS, C++, Bash, Unity, SQL, Javascript, and more 
      Résumé/CV: http://scott-jenks.com/JenksResume.pdf
      Email: sjenks (at) gmail
    
    

Hi! I’m Scott, a passionate and curious software engineer with a wide variety
of experiences. Most recently, I designed and implemented a service in the
Microsoft Commerce Platform which removed entities in a NoSQL store using
Cosmos. However, my future interests were more influenced during my experience
at Amazon. I enjoyed combining my interests for innovative user interfaces and
rapid development on the Fire Phone and Fire Tablets. I carried my vision to
completion as scrum master of the team responsible for the Home application
and owner of the 3D icons. The ideal company for my next position would be one
with innovative ideas and products, where a single engineer can still make an
impact.

------
wsp_nomad
Location: Regina, SK Canada/US citizen living in Canada Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity. Technologies: Java, Ruby, Python,
JavaScript, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Express, Flask, Django, MongoDB, Git, Heroku,
AWS (S3). LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/tim-fleming-software-developer-30a83b24
Email: tfleming26 [at] hotmail [dot] com

Like my LinkedIn summary says, I've spent many years developing brochure
websites with internal CMSes, Dreamweaver, etc. But for the last year and
change I've been focusing on modern web technologies.

------
prab97
Location: Perth Amboy, NJ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only to Canada, UK, Singapore or India. Indian citizen
moving out of US ASAP. Need visa/work permit sponsorship for countries except
India.

Technologies: Java, Spring, JPA, AWS technologies (SWF, SQS, S3, SNS), NoSQL,
JAX-RS, RESTful APIs, Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, Statelessness, Idempotency, In-
memory caching, Can hack together things with React/Redux, Express too.

Résumé/CV:
[http://me.techbeat.in/professional_resume](http://me.techbeat.in/professional_resume)

Email: prabhakar97@gmail.com

====================================

Hi, I am PK. I have 4 years of experience working for Amazon.com and am
actively looking for jobs only outside the US. I can architect, design and
code up large scale software. I have a masters degree in Computer Science and
I am hands on with delivering things of business value. Please refer to my
resume for more details.

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture. Taught Advanced Java courses, the speaker at Java
conferences.

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Ruby/Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

Hi, I am a self-taught developer.

I used to work with Ruby/RoR, then decided to learn Haskell in 2016. So far
I've built an API wrapper for Shipwire, you can read about it over here:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-
wrapper](https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-wrapper).

For my latest projects and open source contributions, take a look at my
github: [https://github.com/alexeyzab](https://github.com/alexeyzab).

I am looking for a Junior role that preferably has to do with Haskell. Since
I've also been learning Rust lately, I am interested in working with it as
well. In general, if you are looking for a more Junior dev who is eager to
learn and able to pick new things up quickly, let me know.

Thank you!

------
asapzacy
User-Interface Oriented Frontend Engineer.

My goal is to help make data more presentable and accessible to all. Recent
graduate from the University of Arizona looking to get my hands dirty with big
data and building beautiful interfaces.

\---------

Location: Bay Area (in Pleasanton / East Bay now)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: SF / NYC

Technologies: everything web-related (JavaScript/ES6, React, Node, SASS,
HTML5/CSS3, Git, SSH, webpack/babel, HTTP requests, AJAX/JSON APIs, SSL,
Nginx, Python, R)

Practices: Responsive Web Design, Cross-browser Compatibility, Single-Page
Applications (SPA), Web Applications, Optimization + Performance, Search
Engine Optimization (SEO)

Résumé/CV: [https://zac.codes/resume.pdf](https://zac.codes/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://zac.codes](https://zac.codes)

Project: [https://uxscoreboard.com](https://uxscoreboard.com)

Email: zacdarellano at gmail dot com

------
abhisri003
HeadLine: Graduate Computer Science student actively seeking full-time
opportunities

Experience: 4 years full time and 2 years part-time of software development.
Total 6 years as a software developer.

Remote: No

Location: Delaware, United States. East Coast

Willing to relocate: Yes, please

Technologies- Java, python, Swift2, javacup, javalex, python, R, LISP,
prologue,JSP,XML ajax, javascript, jQuery,PHP5,maven, svn repository, strauss,
git, shell scripting, MVC, shell scripting, LaTeX,Pentaho, Node.js,
Claudia.js, Lambda, AWS

I have done a variety of projects and I am more than willing to learn new
technologies.

Resume-
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_2GRj3olta5bjVrUDJlTVBLM2s...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_2GRj3olta5bjVrUDJlTVBLM2s/view?usp=sharing)

Email- abhisri@udel.edu

University- Computer Science Graduate student at University of Delaware.

Graduation Date- 26th May 2017

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes (i'm on EST timezone)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

------
localdomain
Location: LA & Chicago

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Other than bay area, yes. Able to take positions in
either LA or Chicago without relocation assistance.

Technologies: Python, Flask, Golang, Node.JS, DevOps (not a technology,
strictly speaking, but keyword matching...), AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, SIP, many more

Resume/CV:
[https://www.charlierwolf.com/resume](https://www.charlierwolf.com/resume)

Email: charlie@wolf.is

IRC: Charlie on Freenode

I just finished a very large scale (18 billion documents in our elasticsearch
cluster) project for the Republican National Committee building an API
platform that we used to target voters, break fundraising records and
ultimately played a part in their 2016 victory strategy. After taking a couple
months off post-election, I am looking for my next challenge.

I am primarily looking for backend developer or DevOps roles. I rarely check
my HN account so please reach out via email if you're interested in chatting.

------
webmaven
Location: Based in Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: No, however I am willing to come on-site for an initial
onboarding period and every so often for all-team or all-company functions.

Technologies/Skills:

* Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope, Plone, Google App Engine, some Ruby and Rails, Heroku, etc.

* MySQL, Postgres, ZODB, SQLAlchemy

* Celery, RabbitMQ

* Javascript, jQuery, Angular, D3.js, C3.js, etc.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UI design, graphic design, typography, logos and identities.

* User research, A/B testing, UX, usability, etc.

* Testing, QA, CI, project management

* Technical writing, documentation, community management, marketing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email/Hangouts: [michael] (at) [fandomhome] (dot) [com]

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer and designer with experience
making the complex comprehensible and tractable, and I don't turn my nose up
at building and deploying CRUD apps or using Google Sheets as a backend
(sometimes that's all you need for an MVP), so let's talk about what makes
your project unique and the shape of the dent you want to make in the
universe.

As an autodidact with eclectic interests (a bit of an intellectual magpie,
really), I'd like to branch out a bit, and I would be particularly interested
in opportunities (including less senior ones) to gain experience with
designing, building, tuning, and deploying machine learning systems (I am
currently hitting the books to bone up on the necessary fundamentals) and user
interfaces that leverage their capabilities.

------
benzesandbetter
Highly proficient Python developer with a proven track record for success.
Comfortable with modern Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and
Pyramid. I've built products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and dot-gov's.
Clients include Cisco, Sauce Labs, Stanford, Eli Lilly, and FDNY. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.

Location: SF/Amsterdam/Kyoto

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Pyramid, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra

Résumé[web]: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Résumé[pdf]:
[http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf](http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf)

Email: HN2017@davidsiedband.com

------
anca_ciascaiu
FrontEnd, BackEnd, Fullstack developer Location: Chicago, IL Remote: yes
Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Python,
Javascript, React, Html, Css, TDD, Git, SQL Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/409xopoip4r](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/409xopoip4r)
Email: anca.ciascaiu[at]gmail[dot]com Please see my projects listed on
linkedin: linkedin.com/in/ancafodorciascaiu/ Looking forward to talking to
you!

------
andoniarroyo
Location: Gibraltar

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (NodeJS, React, AngularJS, Webpack...) and .NET (C#,
XAML...)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.andoniarroyo.com/src/assets/cv/Andoni%20Arroyo%2...](https://www.andoniarroyo.com/src/assets/cv/Andoni%20Arroyo%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email:andoni@andoniarroyo.com

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

My name is Andoni Arroyo and I'm working as a Senior Web Developer, focus on
Javascript (React/Redux and NodeJS applications).

I'm looking for remote work in a modern company.

You can peek my bio in:

[https://www.andoniarroyo.com/](https://www.andoniarroyo.com/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andoniarroyo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andoniarroyo/)

Thanks

Andoni Arroyo

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
Fry-kun
Full stack engineer (frontend, backend, devops, architecture)

Location: SF Bay Area (south bay) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no*
Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, JavaScript, Lua, PHP, SQL(MySQL/SQLite),
noSQL (Redis/Memcached), Nginx, Linux, etc. Résumé/CV:
[https://svist.net/resume](https://svist.net/resume) (note: A+ score from SSL
Labs test) Email: see resume

Interests: Gaming, robotics, home automation, security, image/video processing
(e.g. deconvolution, superresolution), open source

Fast learner; familiar with some details about almost everything. If you're
doing something I'm really interested in, I may be willing to work farther
away and/or for reduced pay while I onboard

------
felipegalvao
Full-stack web developer with solid skills in Python / Django, HTML / CSS and
Javascript / jQuery. I speak fluent english (IELTS certificate, Band 8).
Currently working as a freelancer and studying and building personal projects
with React and Redux.

    
    
        Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes    
        Technologies: Python, Django, HTML (HTML5), CSS, Javascript / jQuery, React, Bootstrap, SQL, pandas, matplotlib, Excel / VBA
        Personal Website / portfolio: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
        Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/static/Resume-Felipe_Galvao_webdev.pdf
        Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
        Github: https://github.com/felipegalvao

------
uber1geek

      Location: Kashmir , India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, Django, JS, HTML , CSS, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, ++
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.ubergeek.me/cv.pdf
    
      Email: hello [at] ubergeek . me
    

CS major, Google Developers Group Lead, Passionate about tech and communities.

Focused on performance oriented development of web-services and back-end
components using Django and other Python-related technologies.

Avid learner - Open to learning new tech and enabling it into the job.

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular, Node.js,
JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX,
UI Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

I have several years of experience and I’m Looking to work primarily with a
well funded startup or large tech company.

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
msurocks
Location: GMT+6( Time-zone is not an Issue, Can adapt according to work
schedule)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, WordPress, Html, CSS, OLAP Cube Design, SSIS, SSAS,
ETL System Design and Development, Copy-Writing, VA for Startup CEO's.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0159c6d62f16d1cda1](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0159c6d62f16d1cda1)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld)

Email:shihabu@outlook.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
djloche

      Location: Vancouver, WA (PDX area) 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No*. (willing to consider relocation for WA / OR locations) 
      Travel: willing to travel regularly to meet with team / clients as necessary. 
      Technologies: ruby, rails, css, html, php, aws, gcp
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/dannynicolas
      Email: danny@wakingideas.com
    

Support Engineer / Junior Developer. Recent 14+ contract was for a research
project at USC, looking to get back into development/engineering in the
startup/corporate world. Freelance / Contract to hire / FT hire - open to all
possibilities.

Flexible on salary/contact. Worked remotely for the past 3+ years, would love
to continue not having a daily commute.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
alexkaluz
Location: Ukraine

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not now

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Tornado, Asycnio, Javascript,
jQuery, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/seva99xlc78q08m/CV_Alexander_Kaluz...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/seva99xlc78q08m/CV_Alexander_Kaluzhny.pdf)

Email: alexander.kaluzhny@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderkaluzhny/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderkaluzhny/)

Python developer. Focused on development of web-services and back-end
components using Django and other Python-related technologies.

------
aburan28
Location: Mountain View/SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Docker (Swarm, Compose) , Kubernetes, Distributed
tasking/scheduling, Blockchain, Cryptographic implementations, Python,
AWS(ECR, ECS, EC2, S3, EMR, Route 53), Hadoop deployments, Redis, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Golang

Résume: [https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf)

Email: a.buran28@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35/)

I am an experienced DevOps, System Administrator, and Full Stack Developer
looking for opportunities in the Bay Area. Open to all potential roles. Feel
free to shoot me an email at the contact listed above.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely both for U.S. and European
companies)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009. I have a
Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and am an
author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015),
and open source contributor.

My native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
angrobert

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes - New York City, Los Angeles, Boston, Montreal, Anywhere with visa support
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, JavaScript, ES6, d3.js
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6vpNlAGsV7hV1BjVUhiNkw5Zms/view?usp=sharing
      Email: ang.robert.sh@gmail.com

------
mae-hn

        Location: Northern Nevada
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: Yes (intending to)
        Technologies: C#, Python, Matlab, Visual Studio, WinForms, Git, SVN
        Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email for a copy
        Email: mae.applications@gmail.com
    

Independent engineer currently doing applications development for scientific
instruments. I can offer a development mindset sensitive to how and why
software is used, born out of working with mechEs, lab personnel, and research
scientists in a “build the plane while flying it” environment.

I’m looking for full time work at a mid-to-large sized company. Currently
focusing on the Seattle, WA area but willing to consider elsewhere too.

Shoot me an email if you’d like to talk!

------
ioddly
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, Javascript, Postgres, RethinkDB, Redis, React, AWS.

Resume/CV: Via email.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

Email: phil@ioddly.com

Full stack developer with several years experience, looking for contracts or a
full-time position.

------
speeder
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes if sponsored to other country

Technologies:

Recent: C, C++, Obj-C, Lua, C#, ASM, iOS (mostly iPhone and iPod)

Experienced, but a long time ago: Android, Java, J2ME, PHP, ActionScript

Résumé/CV: [http://coderofworlds.com/short-
resume/](http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/)

Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

I like creating things in general, such as an arcade machine, reverse
engineering games for modding purposes, open source game mods, GPS-based
augmented reality, OCR scanning of SMS messages, barcode reader software,
point of sale software, machine to measure tire vibration in cars, and lots of
other stuff.

I am available for freelancing, remote work, or moving to a full-time job
outside Brazil.

------
just_testing
Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: NO

Stuff I'm Comfortable with:

\- Python [Django, Celery, Pandas, Numpy]

\- Databases [PostgreSQL, PostGIS, SQLite]

\- Data Visualization [D3, Plotly]

\- JavaScript [Vue.js, ES6, jQuery, React, Cordova]

\- Open Data [OpenStreetMap contributor and activist]

\- Linux Administration

\- Data Engineering

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/)

Email: tiago@cappuccino.works

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/)

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist

7+ years of programming/data analysis/linux systems administration. I do
mostly freelance projects and remote work these days.

------
goyal1092
I am 4 years experienced python developer.

I have worked as a Full stack developer and have handled basic system
administration. If you wish to see my code than you can visit
[https://github.com/goyal1092/](https://github.com/goyal1092/).

Location:India, UTC + 5:30

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:Python, Django, Flask, Django Rest framework, Backbone,
marionette js, underscore, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7BAelk2oLtkU0U4THF3RGl1WF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7BAelk2oLtkU0U4THF3RGl1WFk)

Email: gauravgoyal1092@gmail.com

Thank you.

------
aviraldg
Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

I'm an experienced full-stack developer looking for software development
internships for the coming summer or remote work.

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java 8, Spring, Hibernate, Hadoop, Spark, Scala, Python,
PostgreSQL, HBase, Hive, OpenStack, Jenkins, Mesos, Docker, JavaScript,
AngularJS, SQL, XML, HTML 3, CSS 3, Linux, Git, Maven

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3NQUoahv019dGhQc0RpclROMzg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3NQUoahv019dGhQc0RpclROMzg/view)

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

------
sridca

      Location: Quebec, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, if within Quebec.
      Technologies: Python, Go, Elixir, Haskell
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca
      Email: srid@srid.ca
    

I'm currently on sabbatical doing French immersion, and will be available for
work from April. I prefer remote, but somewhere in a French speaking area is
also possible.

------
ipotion
Location: Bucharest, Romania Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Design, UX UI Design, HMTL, LESS/SCSS, Jquery, JSP Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/potion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/potion/)
Email: mail [at] potion.ro Experience Level: Senior

------
Jeremy1026
Who I Am: My name is Jeremy Curcio, I am currently working with an Advertising
Agency in Baltimore, MD as a Web/iOS Developer. I am looking to move away from
the web side and focus on iOS development. I have been working with iOS since
iPhoneOS 2, 8 years ago. Outside of my work I play hockey (poorly) and make
chocolate and candy (deliciously).

Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Happily

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Mostly Objective-C, some Swift), LAMP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gn5ojvid6e5x0qt/JCurcio_Resume_122...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gn5ojvid6e5x0qt/JCurcio_Resume_122016.pdf?dl=0)

Email: j.curcio [at] me [dot] com

------
proll
Location: New York, USA

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/syqcXz](https://goo.gl/syqcXz)

Email: g.polu.shkin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 12+ years experience of web development.

------
nanxiao
Location: Singapore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Singapore, Canada, Australia, Europe

Technologies: C, C++, Go, *nix system programming, Linux / FreeBSD kernel
programming, Embedded system, System performance tuning

Résumé/CV: [http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/Resume.pdf](http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/Resume.pdf)

Email: nan@chinadtrace.org

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: We are only interested in remote work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, Node.js/Express.js, bash
scripting, git, Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL),
Linux, Haskell, C, C++, Yesod, Scheme, AWS, Perl, C#, ARM Assembly,
HTML5/CSS3, Bootstrap 3

Website: www.whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: whiteboarddynamics@gmail.com

We are a 2 man team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security . We specialize in Android app
and full stack development. Contact us for a quote or a free consultation to
make sure your startup succeeds or to help your business grow.

------
chrabyrd
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, JavaScript, ES6, SQL, Git,
HTML5/CSS3, jQuery, React Native

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bwiw1TkOuirVOTc5bXkzZGFXWF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bwiw1TkOuirVOTc5bXkzZGFXWFE)

Email: chrabyrd@gmail.com

------
ddorian43
Location: EU UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis/nosql

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
built webapp for a MIT research team, worked for big co and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
etagwerker
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Cuba, Rack, Javascript, Node.js,
Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, iOS, Android, HTML, CSS, AWS, Heroku.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.ombulabs.com/#clients](https://www.ombulabs.com/#clients)

Github: [https://github.com/ombulabs](https://github.com/ombulabs)

Blog: [https://ombulabs.com/blog](https://ombulabs.com/blog)

Email: hello@ombulabs.com

------
niallpaterson
Rails + React + iOS + Go developer

====================================

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, iOS, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

------
royalharsh95

      Location: India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, Node.JS, Python, Ruby, Android, C++, gRPC, SQL, MongoDB, Java, CSS, Javascript
    
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1IdkFINk5tZXpsWU0/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
    

I am willing to learn new things.

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/wUtKVn](https://goo.gl/wUtKVn)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire [at] gmail [dot] com

------
palerdot
I'm looking for part-time/contractor remote job.

Location: India, UTC + 5:30

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: VueJS, React, d3, anything javascript, node, php (slim,
codeigniter), python, vagrant, linux servers

Résumé/CV: [http://palerdot.in/resume/arun-
kumar.pdf](http://palerdot.in/resume/arun-kumar.pdf),
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/palerdot](http://stackoverflow.com/story/palerdot)

Email: palerdot@gmail.com

------
PauloManrique
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Basic), RESTFUL APIs, MySQL, HTML,
CSS, JavaScript (jQuery, Vue), AmpScript (Exact Target), Adobe DTM, Google Tag
Manager, LAMP Stack

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1grPQO7rGE7iXfkmgvTUbrcop...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1grPQO7rGE7iXfkmgvTUbrcop2ggZyu2vondEDUZ8IR8/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: see resume

------
gazreese
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Android, Objective C, Swift, Java, Spring, Firebase, C++,
AWS, Google Cloud, App Engine

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com)

Email: gazreese (at) gmail.com

Freelance mobile developer based in the north of England. I’m experienced,
reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus, developing native iOS and
Android apps using standard technologies. I can also work on back-end tech or
employ serverless architectures such as Firebase. Lots of experience with AWS
and Google Cloud.

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
functional programming, TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of the resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
etrapeznikov
iOS Mobile Engineer with 5 years experience.

Location: San Jose, CA / Moscow, Russia (H1B Holder)

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: iOS Development (Objective-C + Swift), got experience in
Python/Flask, HTML/CSS/JS, Android.

Résumé/CV:
[http://trapeznikov.co/static/files/Trapeznikov%20Resume.pdf](http://trapeznikov.co/static/files/Trapeznikov%20Resume.pdf)

Email: evgtrapeznikov@gmail.com

iOS Mobile Engineer with 5 years experience in developing rich mobile
applications on a tight schedule using modern libraries and frameworks. Quick
learner that rapidly adapts to emerging technologies. I'm searching for a
full-time Senior Mobile Engineer position focusing on user-friendly
application design & development for iOS (iPad/iPhone) devices. I'm seeking
for an opportunity to build best software solutions.

Also, you can look at my last apps:

Trucker Path -
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id782746890?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id782746890?mt=8)

Photo Lab -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id441457218?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id441457218?mt=8)

Persona -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1190275222?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1190275222?mt=8)

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS, BackboneJS, Java/JEE, Spring,
Python, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8+ years work experience, working as full
stack software developer.

------
crisopolis
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineer (aka Fullstack)

Location: Tampa Bay Area

Remote: Yes (current disposition)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript(Node,Vue.js,React,etc)

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey at chriscombs.me

Site: [http://chriscombs.me/](http://chriscombs.me/)

I've experienced a little bit of everything but willing to learn just about
anything.

------
tcsiwula

      Location: SF
      Remote: why not
      Willing to relocate: perhaps
      Technologies: aws, node, react, java, c, r, sql, linux
      Résumé/CV: http://itimmy.com/resume.pdf
      Email: tcsiwula@gmail.com

------
squared9

      Location: Germany (Frankfurt am Main)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, in 2-6 months (German citizenship pending)
      Technologies: Machine Learning, AI, Computer Vision, Big Data, Robotics, 40+ programming languages (ex-SUN, ex-NOKIA, now JetBrains)
      Résumé/CV: http://www.squared9.com/documents/cv.pdf
      Email: peter.skvarenina/at/gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/squared9

------
Macoup

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Data Science, Machine Learning, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, MS Office, DBMS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3y0AL3FLU-pSENoOTFpUXE0bmc
      Email: coupmark@gmail.com

------
lookuprecursion
Whoami: a person that loves building things, challenges and loves to learn and
work on new things. Primarily looking for a JavaScript front end/fullstack
position

Location: Brooklyn, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, quite happily

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Angular, Python, Node,
Flask, SaSS, SQL, Karmine, Jasmine, Git

Currently learning React

Resume: [https://arverma.me/resume.pdf](https://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Email: averma2@binghamton.edu

------
mlht
Looking for a summer internship

Location: Waterloo, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: OCaml, Python, Clojure, C++, C, HTML5, Javascript, D, Nix, CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://mlht.ca/resume/](http://mlht.ca/resume/)

Email: marc [at] mlht.ca

------
rrrrrh
Location: currently in SE Asia, UTC+7

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, not for the next year

Technologies: JavaScript ( both front-end and back-end ), C#, Angular, React,
SASS/LESS, Linux, Docker, wordpress

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/U8A34o](https://goo.gl/U8A34o) (generic resume)

Email: (in the CV)

What I like to do is deliver products for the business which real people use.
Feel free to contact me.

------
LongTermBond007
Location: Going to college in Bethlehem, PA, originally from central
California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java, R, SQL, HTML/CSS/JS, Haskell, Willing to learn
whatever you need

Resume: [https://goo.gl/YXKeJB](https://goo.gl/YXKeJB)

Email: djbeadle@googlemail.com

Looking for a summer internship, especially interested in where hardware and
software meet.

------
bediger4000
Location: Denver, Colorado Remote: yes, done that in the past Willing to
relocate: unfortunately, no Technologies: Linux, C, Perl, PHP, SQL, Postgres,
bash, Apache HTTPD, to lesser extent Go, Python Resume:
[http://stratigery.com/bruce_ediger_resume.pdf](http://stratigery.com/bruce_ediger_resume.pdf)
Email: bediger8@gmail.com

------
bepolite
Location: Douala, Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, Python, Javscript, AngularJs, VueJs

Résumé/CV:
[https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf](https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf)

Email: arnoldewin@gmail.com

------
matheussampaio
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java), Python.

* Github: [https://github.com/matheussampaio](https://github.com/matheussampaio)

* LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio](https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio)

* Email: matheus@sampaio.us

------
salmaanp
Location: San Jose / SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Java, JavaScript, AWS, Redis, Node.js,
AngularJS, MongoDB, MySQL, HTML/CSS, Eager to learn your tech stack if it's
not here

Resume: [http://www.salmaan.me/resume](http://www.salmaan.me/resume)

Email: salmaanpehlari@gmail.com

Looking for summer internship opportunities.

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
hkandwal

      Location: Anywhere in US
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Spring, AWS, Hibernate, Machine Learning, Angular JS, Bash Scripting, PLSQL, NoSQL 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6V5h_DyrTupMVBKbE5GUy1hdkE/view?usp=sharing
      Email : himanshuk.19@gmail.com

------
jacquelineo
Location: CT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Rust, Linux (x86 and ARM), Scala, Python, consumer 3D printing,
Bash, Haskell, PCB manufacturing, Android

Resume/CV:
[http://outkaj.gitlab.io/docs/Resume.pdf](http://outkaj.gitlab.io/docs/Resume.pdf)

Email: jacqueline.outka@aya.yale.edu

------
mike591
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://mike591.github.io/#five](https://mike591.github.io/#five)

Email: mikemach123@gmail.com

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Rails, Ember, Postgresql, interested in Elixir and phoenix

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-
sayre-4978477b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-sayre-4978477b/)

Email: DrSayre2002@yahoo.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No Technologies:

\- Web Development: PHP(Laravel), Django and Rails.

\- Automation/Scraping in Python Beautifulsoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

------
alex_g
Computer science student graduating this June. Looking to join an ambitious
startup or smaller company.

Location: Central California

Remote: I'm open to it.

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python, Javascript (some React, some Node), iOS(Swift),
HTML+CSS, Java, SQL, C

Résumé/CV: alexgreene.me

Email: agreen13@calpoly.edu

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
memohernandez
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/9G6Nzk](https://goo.gl/9G6Nzk)

Email: guillermohernandez at gmail

------
esra

      Location: Hamburg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Erlang, Python, JS, Rust, Go
      Résumé/CV: Email if needed
      Email: bjoern at fac3 dot org

------
spirinvladimir
Location: Cyprus

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Math, Clojure, TypeScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/spirinvladimir](https://github.com/spirinvladimir)

Email: spirin.vladimir@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
gmanis
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, PHP, Python, some JS, MySQL

Expertise: 3rd party API integrations with significant exposure to payment
gateway APIs. Stripe, Braintree, Recurly.

Email: mhcub3 AT gmail

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

Location: United Kingdom (Nottingham)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX + Design (Sketch/Photoshop) + Frontend + Wordpress +
Conversion Optimisation

Résumé/CV: [https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com) &
[https://dribbble.com/roy](https://dribbble.com/roy)

Email: hi@roybarber.com

o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

------
pauloouriques
Location: Campina Grande, Brazil

Willing to relocate: No

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), Python, Django, JS, Node.js, MongoDB

CV: pauloouriques.com/resume

Email: ourixilva@gmail.com

------
xmltravelgate
We are hiring Back End Developers with C#.NET technology Location: Mallorca,
Spain Remote: Willing to relocate: Technologies: Résumé/CV: Yes Email:
jobs@xmltravelgate.com
[https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

~~~
thecolorblue
I think you want this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13764728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13764728)

------
xmltravelgate
Who wants to work in heaven? Hiring BackEnd Engineers, Mallorca-Spain -
XMLTravelgate Apply here
[https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xtg.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

